# Pennsylvania Gamers Here



## Eregion2 (Mar 28, 2004)

Yo, can everyone from Pennsylvania please put your resumes here? I don't want to search over 15 hundred threads to find you guys. - Eregion2

PS: Anyone here who's also a member of Nomadgaming?


----------



## jezter6 (Mar 28, 2004)

Eregion2 said:
			
		

> Yo, can everyone from Pennsylvania please put your resumes here? I don't want to search over 15 hundred threads to find you guys. - Eregion2
> 
> PS: Anyone here who's also a member of Nomadgaming?




I'd think you would want to be a little more specific. There's a lot of area to cover. We're not Rhode Island after all. I could game with a group nearby, but that's at least an hour. If you think the corner cities it's between 3 and 6 hours drive.

If it matters, I'm 'round Harrisburg.


----------



## Eregion2 (Mar 28, 2004)

Never mind, just got bored and figured I'd make a thread. Don't know why, since I don't really have time to start in with a group yet, doesn't make sense does it? Anyway, just wanted to know who from PA is here, just for fun, and to kinda unite those few hundred threads from PA gamers. When someone responds to this thread, they can state their location, and then someone else can contact them by e-mail or by a private message here at EN World. That was the idea anyway, and the basic reason I didn't narrow down the location. - Eregion2


----------

